# The Dog Father :: Don Sullivan



## rockymtsweetie82

I was watching tv tonight and there was an infomercial of "Secrets to Training the Perfect Dog System." Of course, on infomercials they don't tell you anything about the product except how wonderful it's supposed to work so I googled Don Sullivan. I found a site where someone asked, "Has anyone used the Dog Father system called The Perfect Dog? If so, how did it work?" and a couple answers were these:

"I personally feel there is no better training with your dog than hands on with a good trainer. This way if you make a mistake the trainer is right there to help and answer any question the owner has. Then the trainer can show you the correct way to do it."

And 

"The System that you are referring to is called, Don Sullivan's "Secrets to Training the Perfect Dog System." The System includes two DVDs with 5 hours of instruction (over 70 topics are covered!), a training collar called the "Command Collar," a set of three training lines, and a neat little starter booklet titled, "Quick Start Guide."

I must say that this System is the most comprehensive and effective dog training product I have ever seen and used; and I have tried a lot of products; mostly useless! I really enjoyed watching and listening to Don Sullivan (people apparently call him "The Dog Father") on his DVDs. I was truly impressed by his depth of knowledge of dog behavior, and the techniques he teaches are very simple. He makes so much sense and his methods really do achieve immediate results, if applied as instructed.

Some might think that the success stories on his infomercial are too good to be true, but the "within minutes" changes are real (I've witnessed it for myself!). I really like the fact that almost every problem dog behavior is covered in the DVDs. Even though your dog may not display all these bad behaviors, you can go to the topics that are most relevant to your situation. Don offers realistic solutions to things that you wouldn't have thought solvable.

It is a great quality product, and decent value for money considering the abundance of solid information and instruction included in the DVDs. I think that achieving success with this product comes down to the owner. As Don says himself in his DVDs, he has provided dog owners with everything they need to achieve the relationship with their dogs that they have always dreamed of, now it is up to them. His methods are guaranteed to work (he even offers a 30 day money back guarantee - you won't need it!), as long as you follow what he says and demonstrates.

I think anyone who says that this product didn't work as well as they had hoped, either changed things or didn't apply things thoroughly enough. There's so much dog training advice out there and it's hard not to let your previous opinions about what works best influence you. But, Don's methods are like nothing else out there, so if you can put aside your personal biases, and if you're willing to give his product 100% effort, then you will get 200% back - for you and your dog!

As you can tell, I've got nothing but praise for this product. I'm a big fan. It's not a scam. Don seems like an down-to-earth guy who honestly wants to help struggling owners and their dogs, and he seems to be really tuned in to what works. At last...something that works!"

What is this??? What does Don Sullivan want me to do that is going to make my dog a so called Angel? One who doesn't bark, doesn't run away, doesn't lunge or jump? I'm worried, yet, intrigued...Just thought someone might have some insight as to how this man can turn any dog into the perfect dog within "minutes". Thanks!


----------



## chowder

I had never heard of it until I read your post so I looked it up. I found one review that called it an "expensive bundled up collection of common sense dog training tips with a collar and a rope". 
You can read a review of it here Dog Training Guides And Information - The Dog Father - author of The Perfect Dog - Is it a Scam?
I guess it is getting really popular from the infomercial but I'm always a little suspicious of that infomercial guy yelling at me!


----------



## rockymtsweetie82

Yeah me too. That's why I wanted to look it up and when I found what I'd posted up there I wanted dogfoodchat.com's impression of it! I'll check that link out. Thanks so much! Ugh yeah yellin at you about how wonderful it is but never telling you WHY it's so wonderful until you pay so much money for it lol. If it's common sense tips, I could probably do it all myself with the collar and leash I have here!


----------



## Rexandbaby

Did anyone click on the link yet??? No way!! My dog likes me better being a normal person.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82

I did check out the link, but again, it didn't mention what it is the Dog Father does in any way. All it really did was say "It's not good. It's common sense and a rope" And advertised for SitStayFetch, which I refuse to get into right now until I find out more about this darned DogFather!


----------



## chowder

It really is hard to find anything out about that Dog Father training guy. And you get the weirdest hits when you put it into a search engine! Apparently there are a lot of people out there calling themselves the "Dog Father". Some of them I was afraid to click on and look at their web pages! Believe me, they had nothing to do with dogs! If you find out anything else about him and his training, let us know. Who knows, he may have his own tv show soon and then his own line of dog food. (Dog Father Doggie Delights)!


----------

